

I'm a Freelancer - I'm Not Lazy - jannahagan
http://www.jannahagan.com/2013/06/im-a-freelancer-im-not-lazy/

======
bargl
I haven't gone through your blog, but if you have a post on how you become a
freelancer, I'd be interested. It seems exciting and I like the idea of having
complete control over my schedule.

